# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Bánh trung thu 2014  quà tặng ý nghĩa với bánh Long Đình Phú Quý

## hoatieu

*Tết Trung Thu* là cái Tết lớn thứ hai trong năm, chỉ sau *Tết Nguyên Đán*. Theo Âm lịch, Trung Thu là ngày *rằm tháng tám*, đây cũng là lúc thời tiết mát mẻ thuận hòa, mùa màng chờ thu hoạch. Nhận dịp này *nhà hàng Long Đình* trân trọng giới thiệu sản phẩm *Bánh Trung Thu Long Đình* với các  hương vị  truyền thống của *bánh trung thu Hồng Kông*. Sản phẩm *Bánh Trung Thu Long Đình* phong phú với 6 loại bánh mang những tên gọi đầy ý nghĩa: *Long Đình Phúc Quý, Long Đình Tứ Quý, Long Đình Phú Quý, Long Đình Gia Quý, Long Đình Nguyệt Quý, Long Đình An Quý*. Với 8 loại hương vị thuần khiết tự nhiên: trà xanh, đậu đỏ, sen trắng, đậu xanh tảo biển, lá dứa, hạnh nhân, khoai môn và hạt dẻ. 
*Bánh Trung Thu Long Đình* được sáng tạo bởi bàn tay tài hoa về làm bánh Hồng Kông - sư phụ Wang Yue Lun cùng kinh nghiệm và bí quyết gia truyền đã tạo ra sản phẩm *bánh trung thu* hương vị thơm ngon, kiểu dáng độc đáo. Mỗi sản phẩm là một tác phẩm nghệ thuật xứng đáng trở thành món quà  tặng ý nghĩa, biểu hiện tấm lòng tri ân với đối tác.
*Long Đình Phú Quý* với tám chiếc bánh hàm chứa nhiều ý nghĩa sâu sắc. Người phương Đông thường trọng số tám vì nó cùng âm với Phát: Phát tài; Phát lộc;... *Long Đình Phú Quý* là lời chúc dành cho người nhận sự thịnh vượng, an khang.

Với dịch vụ khách hàng chuyên biệt, *bánh trung thu Long Đình* sẽ tặng bánh trung thu đến tận tay gia đình, đối tác của quý khách. Món quà tinh thần ý nghĩa này sẽ được *nhà hàng Long Đình* trao tặng với phong cách trang trọng và chuyên nghiệp nhất.

*Nhà hàng Long Đình* xin chúc quý khách một mùa trung thu hạnh phúc.

Bạn có thể đặt mua bánh trung thu Long Đình tại
*Nhà hàng Long Đình 
64B Quán Sứ - Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội 
Điện thoại: 04 3942 9168
*
*Nhà hàng Asahi Sushi 1 
288 Bà Triệu – Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04 3974 5945* 

*Nhà hàng Asahi Sushi 2 
76 Triệu Việt Vương
Điện thoại:04 3944 7966*

*Hotline: 0902 286 286*
*website: longdinh.vn
website: banhtrungthulongdinh.vn*

----------

